# UST Fire Starter Kit



## Southerngear (Mar 16, 2019)

Small cotton tinder pieces in a metal tin.
Kindle logs.
Fire building info cards.
Ferro rod and striker.
Burlap carring sack.

Bought this little kit at Tractor Supply for $10. It's a perfect kit for someone wanting to learn some survival skills or a family just wanting to have fun while camping.

Spread the cotton tender apart and it will take a spark from the ferro rod pretty easy. (Scrape the black coating of the ferro rod before striking it). The kindle logs are a little more difficult to light but they will take a spark and burn for a good while. Chopping them up with a knife will help the lighting process. 

It never hurts to learn some survival skills to be more prepared in a bad situation and fire making is the most important skill to have. For $10 this is the perfect kit for anyone looking to learn or practice survival skills.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 18, 2019)

I take a similar kit. I saturate the cotton with Vaseline. Burns a good while. 
The real skill is having these tools with you when needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2019)

No matter what type fire kit you carry, practice with it till you can use it with total success in the dark, when it`s raining, and under whatever type bad situation you might find yourself in. And the more methods of firemaking you know, the better off you will be.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter what type fire kit you carry, practice with it till you can use it with total success in the dark, when it`s raining, and under whatever type bad situation you might find yourself in. And the more methods of firemaking you know, the better off you will be.


Yep.......knowledge weighs nothing


----------



## Southerngear (Mar 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter what type fire kit you carry, practice with it till you can use it with total success in the dark, when it`s raining, and under whatever type bad situation you might find yourself in. And the more methods of firemaking you know, the better off you will be.


Absolutely....I couldn't agree more.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Mar 18, 2019)

I've got a 2" piece of flint (from when I messed up trying to make a flint for my longrifle) and a pocketknife. Those two things are in my pocket all the time. Seems to me that everything else needed to start a fire can be found laying around. 

Just personal opinion, but teaching kids (or grandkids) to find the stuff they need and how to use flint and steel is easier and better than buying kits in stores.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2019)

Learn to make char cloth.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 21, 2019)

Something I carry along with a striker in my dash is lint from the clothes dryer.


----------

